# ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 released



## Till (6. Jan. 2011)

ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.3.

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! ***

Version 1.1 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.3.1 (Date: 12/12/2010)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

305 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/ispconfig-3-manual/
http://www.howtoforge.com/download-the-ispconfig-3-manual
=====================================================

Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.3.2.tar.gz?use_mirror=

Changelog
------------------------------------

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?do=index&tasks=&project=3&due=50&status[]=

Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org

Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Squeeze (6.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 10.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.3
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.5
- Fedora 9 - 14

Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/documentation/

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-update-ispconfig-3/

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## Laubie (6. Jan. 2011)

Auf 2 Rechnern update ausgeführt, jeweils ohne Probleme.
Danke fürs Update!

Laubie


----------



## F4RR3LL (8. Jan. 2011)

Bei mir auch alles 1a. Wie immer gute Arbeit.


----------



## miglosch (14. Jan. 2011)

Das Update lief gerade ohne Probleme durch. Danke für den tollen Job!

Einzig der Aufruf der Oberfläche via https:// funktioniert nicht mehr, aber ist ja mittlerweile schon Routine, das neu einzurichten... ;-)


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (14. Jan. 2011)

miglosch das selbe Problem habe ich auch jedes mal,deswegen habe ich bis jetzt keines gemacht weil zu Faul etc.Till könnte man da in dieser Richtung etwas machen um nicht jedes mal wieder alles auf https umstellen zu müssen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Jan. 2011)

Das https sind doch nur 2 sec Arbeit. Deswegen auf ein update verzichten würde ich wohl eher nicht


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (14. Jan. 2011)

Ich habe aber darauf verzichtet.Ich weiss Updates sind wichtig.


----------



## miglosch (14. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Das https sind doch nur 2 sec Arbeit. Deswegen auf ein update verzichten würde ich wohl eher nicht


Mehr als 2 Sec sind es zwar schon, aber es ist nicht wirklich der Rede wert... und deshalb auf ein Update verzichten geht gar nicht... 



Zitat von Rolli-Ronny:


> miglosch das selbe Problem habe ich auch jedes mal,deswegen habe ich bis jetzt keines gemacht weil zu Faul etc.Till könnte man da in dieser Richtung etwas machen um nicht jedes mal wieder alles auf https umstellen zu müssen?


Wie F4RR3LL schon sagte, das https für ispc3 alleine ist nicht wirklich ein Aufwand und die Updates bringen ja auch jedes Mal etwas... Und wer mal genau geguckt hat, der hat gesehen, dass die Sektion für die SSL_engine in der ispconfig.vhost bereits vorhanden ist. 
Alles auf einmal geht halt nicht... 

Viel interessanter fand ich, wie ich meinen Server mit zwei weiteren IPs (zwecks SSL) ausstatte und postfix dazu bekomme, trotzdem weiterhin mit der "Stamm-IP" zu arbeiten...


----------



## Till (16. Jan. 2011)

> miglosch das selbe Problem habe ich auch jedes mal,deswegen habe ich bis jetzt keines gemacht weil zu Faul etc.Till könnte man da in dieser Richtung etwas machen um nicht jedes mal wieder alles auf https umstellen zu müssen?


Dann habt Ihr ganz einfach das SSL Cert im falschen Verzeichnis erstllt. ISPConfig erkennt seit längerem SSL Installationen automatisch und kann sogar SSL certs neu erstellen. Die korrekten Pfade in der Die SSl cert Dateien liegen müssen lautet:

/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key

Könnt Ihr aber auch einfach in der ispconfig vhost Datei nachsehen, wie miglosch beschrieben hat. Denn auskommentiert ist die Sektion natürlich nur, wenn keine Dateien da sind. Denn es wäre ja unschön wenn der apache nach dem update nicht starten würde 

Zum Theme updates zu unterlassen kann ich nur sagen, sowas ist grob fahrlässig.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Jan. 2011)

Wow das wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke Dir für den Hinweis... fix die dateien umlegen und umbenennen und dann ist auch das nichtmal mehr 2 sec Arbeit.
Danke Till.
werde ich direkt mal die Tage mein Howto umschreiben.


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Wow das wusste ich auch noch nicht, danke Dir für den Hinweis... fix die dateien umlegen und umbenennen und dann ist auch das nichtmal mehr 2 sec Arbeit.
> Danke Till.
> werde ich direkt mal die Tage mein Howto umschreiben.



Das mach mal bitte und sage mir bescheid wann du es fertig hast.Dann mache ich es auch bei mir fertig.Solange warte ich mit dem Update


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Jan. 2011)

Wird aber bestimmt noch eine Woche dauern ... viel zu tun derzeit . Aber ich gebe bescheid wenns fertig ist....


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (16. Jan. 2011)

Ich kann noch warten,muss eh erst einmal für ein paar Tage ins Krankenhaus einrücken


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Jan. 2011)

Dann machs doch ganz einfach ... benenne die certs entsprechen Tills hinweisen um ... lasse das update von Hand drüber laufen ... und fertig ... hab ich grade so gemacht geht 1a
btw: was immer du auch hast, gute Besserung


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (17. Jan. 2011)

Mache ich morgenfrüh gleich noch fertig.Bin jetzt schon zu Müde.Danke hoffe das es noch mal wieder etwas besser wird.


----------



## miglosch (18. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann habt Ihr ganz einfach das SSL Cert im falschen Verzeichnis erstllt. ISPConfig erkennt seit längerem SSL Installationen automatisch und kann sogar SSL certs neu erstellen. Die korrekten Pfade in der Die SSl cert Dateien liegen müssen lautet:
> 
> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
> /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key
> ...


Sooo.... ich hab das jetzt mal abgeändert. Die SSL Sektion in meiner ispconfig.vhost sieht nun so aus:

```
# SSL Configuration
  SSLEngine On

        SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.crt
        SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.key

        SSLProtocol All -SSLv2
        SSLCipherSuite ALL:!EXP:!NULL:!ADH:!LOW
        SetEnvIf User-Agent ?^?^?.*MSIE.*?^?^? nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown
```
Der zweite Part stammt aus dem HowTo und geht vermutlich nach einem Update verloren, richtig?


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2011)

> Der zweite Part stammt aus dem HowTo und geht vermutlich nach einem Update verloren, richtig?


Richtig. Kannst Du aber auch einfach gleich selbst löschen, da nicht notwendig.


----------



## hahni (31. März 2011)

Ich habe mir ISPConfig 3.0.3 einmal angesehen (Demo auf der ISPConfig-Seite), weil ein Kunde lieber die neue Version haben wollte. Die Übersicht ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so schön gelungen wie bei ISPConfig 2.

Oder habe ich übersehen, dass es auch bei ISPConfig 3 eine Baumstruktur gibt, in der ich sehe, welchem Reseller welcher Kunde zugeordnet wird und welche Webpakete dieser hat?

Die Bedienung erscheint mir sehr rund bei ISPConfig 2 und diese Darstellung würde ich bei ISPConfig 3 daher sehr vermissen. Es gibt zweifelsohne viele andere weite nette Features in der neuen Version. Doch mit der Bedienung kann ich mich noch nicht so recht anfreunden.

Besteht die Möglichkeit, optisch auf ISPConfig 2 umzuschalten?


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

> Besteht die Möglichkeit, optisch auf ISPConfig 2 umzuschalten?


Nein. Eine Buamstruktur gibt es bei ISPConfig 3 nicht, da sie nicht sinnvoll eingesetzt werden könnte und da sie von vielen Usern bei ispconfig 2 kritisiert wurde. ISPConfig 3 benutzt stattdessen Listenansichten die man durchsuchen kann. ISPConfig 3 ist dafür ausgelegt auch große Server Cluster zu managen und es funktioniert einfach nicht mehrere tausen Einträge in der Baumstruktur zu haben.


----------



## hahni (31. März 2011)

Hallo Till,

dann gefällt mir sozusagen das, was vielen anderen nicht gefällt . Ich habe schon gesehen, dass man bei ISPConfig 3 Filter setzen kann, um so alle Einträge selektieren.

Bei Clustern mag dies Sinn machen, bei einem einzelnen Server eher nicht. Selbst bei einem Cluster könnte man alles in einer Baumstruktur abbilden. Schade, dass diese Lösung nicht mehr angedacht ist .

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (1. Apr. 2011)

Dann werde ich für Einzelserver auch weiterhin ISPConfig 2 einsetzen, welches es hoffentlich noch länger geben wird? Die Oberfläche gefällt mir nämlich wirklich sehr gut und wirkt verdammt gut durchdacht!

Aber in einem Fall werde ich mich doch mit ISPConfig 3 auseinandersetzen müssen. Im Prinzip ein Haupt-Server, auf dem alle Anwendungen laufen (bis auf den Mail-Verkehr).

Genau dies lässt sich vermutlich gut mit ISPConfig 3 einrichten? Und da die Konten wie auch bei ISPConfig 2 in den Konfigurationsdateien abgelegt werden, sollte der Mail-Server auch wunderbar funktionieren, wenn der Haupt-Server down ist, oder?

Gibt es für meine gewünschte Konfiguration möglicherweise ein HowTo? Denkbar wäre, auch beide Server voneinander getrennt mit ISPConfig 2 zu betreiben. Doch wenn das schon mal der Vorteil von ISPConfig 3 ist


----------



## Till (1. Apr. 2011)

> Genau dies lässt sich vermutlich gut mit ISPConfig 3 einrichten?


Ja. ISPConfig 3 kann Dienste auf beliebige Server aufteielen und auch beleibig viele Server in einem Controlpanel verwalten.



> Und da die Konten wie auch bei ISPConfig 2 in den Konfigurationsdateien abgelegt werden, sollte der Mail-Server auch wunderbar funktionieren, wenn der Haupt-Server down ist, oder?


Ja und nein. Natürlich fällt der slave server nicht aus, wenn der master Server nicht läuft. Aber das setup basiert auf mysql und eben nicht auf Konfigurationsdateien. Die Ausfallsicherheit wird über eine in ispconfig integrierte Replikation der Konfigurationsdaten sowie einer lokalen mysql DB auf jedem Server sichergestellt.



> Gibt es für meine gewünschte Konfiguration möglicherweise ein HowTo? Denkbar wäre, auch beide Server voneinander getrennt mit ISPConfig 2 zu betreiben. Doch wenn das schon mal der Vorteil von ISPConfig 3 ist


Dafür ein Howto, ist auf der ISPConfig seite aufgelistet. 

http://www.ispconfig.de/ispconfig-3/documentation/

Wo sonst


----------



## hahni (3. Apr. 2011)

Dann werde ich mich wohl mal damit auseinandersetzen


----------

